# Lighting Fixture's Cover



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

My question is: 

Some lighting fixture come with a cover designed to protect the bulbs from getting wet. I am wondering, for those whose tanks already have glass covers, do you then remove the fixture's cover? Or, would you let the whole thing sit on top of the tank, with the tank's own glass cover removed? Or double the protection by leaving both covers intact? I don't know if I am using the right terminologies but hopefully you know what I'm talking about. You see, I am finally at the stage where I have all the parts to build a light hood. So that is why I am wondering if it will be necessary for me to go get a piece of either plexi- or regular glass to protect the bulbs. If yes, will I then simply glue the glass onto the hood? Secondly, if also yes, will I then just let the whole thing sit atop the tank without the tank's own glass cover? (this question again goes back to my original question above; sorry for being so repetitive, guys;P)

Any input greatly valued!

Paul


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Light cover*

Hi Paul,

1. If the light fixture has a build in fan, then leave the acrylic cover on to keep the wind tunnel effect.
If no fan then remove it to keep it the temp. down.
2. Keep the glass canopy on if there is a chance of the fixture falling in or you have water splashing up a lot.
If not, then eBay it.
I prefer a open top tank, so there is nothing between the light and my plants.
There are only 2 reason why I use a glass canopy 1st is saving wattage on the heater and last to place a light on top without it falling in.


----------

